# 14" Rhom And 220g Update



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

hi,

i added some stuff to the tank.



























































































let me know what you think. thanks


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

The color contrast in that tank is amazing your plants are a very vibrant green. But I must admit it's hard to stop staring at that beast of a rhom. I can't wait until my lil guy looks like that......only another 10-20yrs, LOL.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It's really comin together... lookin good man


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Your setup and rhom look fantastic


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)




----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i think im coming to get him







where you at


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Brilliant! Simply Stunning you have a gift for aquascaping tanks. Nice Sized tank too! I thought my 180 for huge







Like how you have dither fish in with your Rhom too, provides a nice contrast in colour. Nicely done, you should pat yourself on the back


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

awesome setup. made even more awesome with that rhom patrolling up and down


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I keep looking at these pics of my old guy.......I miss him.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Love the setup and love the rhom even more, what a beast.any chance of feeding videos??


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I think the tank and the fish look amazing !!!!
Great rhom !!


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow! the new aquarium looks great!! and the rhom is a beauty of a specimen - you should be a proud papa for sure!


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

thanks for all the kind words ! he still hasnt eaten since the move. last time he didnt eat for 5+ weeks. 
hopefully he will start eating soon.

still looking alright because loaded him up with salmon every other day before the move.

should i wait it out again like last time ? or should i give in and feed live ?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Tank and rhom look amazing!

I would def hold off on the feeders, he will eat eventually


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

plants look great. your rhom is HUGE. excellent set up.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

give him a crayfish...they are alot safer than your average feeder and my rhom LOVED them and they provided some good growth too!!!...just a lil pricey


----------



## dorukan (Apr 24, 2009)

That rhom is a beauty and very nice space for him.


----------



## DaxD (Oct 18, 2009)

That Rhom looks really awesome and very healthy. I like the set up also. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## eunt (Sep 22, 2009)

cool~

one nice giant monster

nice rhom !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

nice tank set up and black


----------

